# Will non hospitalized Covid-19 Survivors be allowed to enroll?



## amber1130 (30 Nov 2020)

Will Covid-19 survivors who have recovered allowed to join if they didn't require hospitalization?
I am a reservist and few months ago had covid from which I recovered from after isolating at home. I am now worried that I won't be allowed to go into any tasking or even transfer over to Reg force because of my past diagnosis


----------



## BDTyre (30 Nov 2020)

We had one member come down with it; as soon as he was testing negative he resumed duties with no restrictions (he didn't suffer any lasting effects).


----------

